# Looking 4 New Puppy



## PuppyCut (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi I'm looking to buy my first Maltese and want to know if anybody knows somebody in the area of Houston, TX, I just want a companion for me and my wife don't need to be a show dog just a healthy pampered puppy:wub:, who can grow with us and go with us where ever we go. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Wheatenbrat (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi, 

The American Maltese Association has a lot of good information about maltese in general, and they also have a list of breeders who are members by state. It's a good place to start at least. Here is the link for the breeders in Texas. 

American Maltese Association

Good luck! Searching for that special baby is so much fun (most of the times) and definitely worth whatever work you went through once you bring your new little one home. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Welcome to sm!

There are many good breeders in Texas, so the AMA list is a great place to start.

here is a very good article on why buying a pet from a show breeder is a good idea, even though you don't want a show dog. 

Maltese Show Dog Versus Maltese Pet.....What is the difference?

Good luck and make sure you share pics on the forum when you find your perfect baby!


----------



## PuppyCut (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks guys for helping me in getting a healthy puppy, and I'm gonna make sure I post pics of my new baby when he get home I can't wait :thumbsup:





Wheatenbrat said:


> Hi,
> 
> The American Maltese Association has a lot of good information about maltese in general, and they also have a list of breeders who are members by state. It's a good place to start at least. Here is the link for the breeders in Texas.
> 
> ...





bellaratamaltese said:


> Welcome to sm!
> 
> There are many good breeders in Texas, so the AMA list is a great place to start.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wheatenbrat (Mar 17, 2011)

We also love to hear about how things are going while you are looking as well, keep us updated!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Here is a list of several breeders. Some are in Texas. Good luck with your search. USA MALTESE BREEDER'S


----------

